# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  New Raccoon Butterflyfish

## Gary R

I got a new Raccoon Butterflyfish the other day as i'v notice some aiptasia starting to grow in my tank.

It is yellow-orange in colour, but darker on the upper half of its body. It has a black patch around its eyes, with a broad white stripe posterior to it. Two black stripes bordered in yellow reach from the white stripe to the dorsal fin. 

It is a peaceful fish but i will have to keep a eye on it as it will eat invertebrates and is deemed unsafe with most corals, but it is there for one reason and if it does eat the aiptasia then job done, then will be put into my sump untill needed again  :Smile: 

I will add a picture of it once i get time

----------


## lost

God i hate that stuff i remember when i had it, a syringe lemon juice and some fresh boiling water and a steady hand :lmao: you had to be quick with the little buggers  :lol:  I did get some funny looks at the chemist when i asked them for a syringe with a thin needle tho :lol:

----------


## Gary R

well I lost the little fella the other day  :Frown:   he did a good job on eating all the aiptasia .....just hope it don't come back ....but it will.

----------


## lost

sorry to here that mate you never know it might not come back

----------


## Gary R

> sorry to here that mate you never know it might not come back


well lets hope not  :lol:

----------


## lost

Think I might have them now  :Frown:

----------

